# 5 day simple and easy routine



## nickt916 (Dec 2, 2016)

here is a quick and simple 5 day workout routine if you are not sure where to start or would like to try something else. Obviously you can add more weights to fit your need.


----------



## ECKSRATED (Dec 2, 2016)

Where u get those gloves bro? Do u recommend them? Ive Been looking for a good pair cus my hands hurt when I hold on to that hard rough cold iron. Thanks


----------



## Seeker (Dec 2, 2016)

This guy and his videos. Lol. Great video for the planet fitness people. Do they have a forum we can send him to?


----------



## stonetag (Dec 2, 2016)

ECKSRATED said:


> Where u get those gloves bro? Do u recommend them? Ive Been looking for a good pair cus my hands hurt when I hold on to that hard rough cold iron. Thanks



I agree! My calloused hands are tearing the shit out of my wanger.


----------



## CardinalJacked (Dec 2, 2016)

I would recommend squatting to parallel unless you want a meme made out of you


----------



## ron1204 (Dec 2, 2016)

"Bar Deadlift" lmao.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Dec 2, 2016)

Those were the worst squats and deadlift I have ever seen in my life.  You should be ashamed of yourself for posting shit like this and acting like you have something to offer anyone.

And the fact that you squat and bench the same weight is just more evidence that you have no clue what the **** you are doing.


----------



## DF (Dec 2, 2016)

Bahahahaha! Kick backs!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Jada this is for you!


----------



## Franklin Yeti (Dec 3, 2016)

I think this was meant for College Humor.com.  Those gloves though.


----------



## ECKSRATED (Dec 3, 2016)

PillarofBalance said:


> And the fact that you squat and bench the same weight is just more evidence that you have no clue what the **** you are doing.


Hey!!! Easy there pillar. Lol


----------



## HeiseTX (Dec 3, 2016)

Rofl

No surprise you look like you don't lift w/ this wack shit..


----------



## BRICKS (Dec 4, 2016)

WTF did I just watch?  My wife is 49, 5' tall and she's laughing right now.


----------



## deejeff442 (Dec 10, 2016)

Lost me at simple and easy


----------



## silvereyes87 (Dec 14, 2016)

Sheena said:


> This is great



In that the vid is a pathetic attempt at becoming a YouTube fitness person?  Or you really think it's solid advice?


----------



## John Ziegler (Dec 14, 2016)

Other than the nice big ass doing straight leg dead lifts at 3:55 Id rather watch hair grow.

New title for the video - Delusional Nick At The Gym


----------



## SarahO'Neill (Feb 2, 2017)

Can I ask you that the simple 5 day workout is for both men and women?


----------

